# android roots



## jadukijaphii (Sep 21, 2021)

hello i rooted my galaxy s7 a while back, successfully, but it made the phone super laggy and slow, I read up online and at the time that was common for rooting my particular device, my question is there a new root method with no lag or latency on the phone? Am using snapdragon processor.


----------



## dakganteng256 (12 mo ago)

P


----------

